# 8500GT or 8600GT



## s18000rpm (May 29, 2007)

which one to buy?

budget = 7k.

is 8500GT worth it, i wud be playing games like "Test Drive Unlimited", CMR DiRT, & many FPS games, & i wud like to play all of them at atleast 1024x760 resolution


or shall i get 8600xx from USA? its gonna cost around US $150 (~6k)? i'm concerned about product quality (defects...), so thats why i prefer to get here in India itself.

 = Sparkle gfx. card price list

8500gt= 6250 (gddr3)
8600gt= 9100 (gddr3)


----------



## =CrAzYG33K= (May 29, 2007)

For the games you've mentioned , I don't believe the 8500GT would cut it..
Dude, when you're getting the 8600GT for arnd 6k form US, why wait?
(The 8500gt cost arnd 6k if bought in India...)
99% you won't have problems of defects if its box-packed...


----------



## Who (May 29, 2007)

Don't buy from sparkle, there 8600 GT cards sucks too much get a XFX, galaxy, MSI (they pack supreme commander full version) game with there 8600 GT , but don't buy from sparkle.


----------



## wizrulz (May 29, 2007)

s1800rpm...thnx for the query i was thinking to starts something on similar lines 

Btw can u get one card from US for me...i can pay u in adv  ....if ur getting it for urself...


----------



## gxsaurav (May 29, 2007)

Get 8600 GT with 256 MB (any) RAM


----------



## Sykora (May 29, 2007)

XFX 8600 GT(S) (I forgot which) costs 8290 at last check. Go for that one.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 29, 2007)

Huh?It is the first time I have seen 8500 with gddr3 memory!
Its ddr2 in xfx *www.xfxforce.com/web/product/listC...orce&trade;+8500&seriesId=1054322#popupLarger
Leave the 8500 it is of no use to your games.

Also in xfx there are 2 8600 cards
*www.xfxforce.com/web/product/listC...rade;+8600&seriesId=1054321&productId=1054324
It would be a bargain if you manage to get the "8600 xxx" card from US.It costs about 7000 there and is much more powerful than the other.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 29, 2007)

u should go for 8600gt if u want to play those games...
but my suggestion would be to wait for ati hd2600xt to come out..it will be here in july..then u can buy the best midrange card...& the prices will go down to


----------



## Harvik780 (May 29, 2007)

definetly go for XFX 8600GT XXX edition


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 29, 2007)

if one can afford, then i would vote for 8600 any day


----------



## s18000rpm (May 29, 2007)

thanks guys.

getting from USA is best choice,(obviously), but i was afraid of the defect thingy (my frnds here @chennai freigthned me).

okay so i'll try to get it from USA, most probably thru courier

=======
@wizrulz, its no problem for me ,  i'll be in Chennai in month of "June" too.
if you've frnds here, you can tell them to collect it frm me. this'll be easier , cleaner & safer. or if no frnds here, tell me what i've to do (courier...)
=======

any particular brand/model/package (games) to look for?

XFX is a bit costly, i will be Overclocking the card on ASUS P5B m/b.

again thanks guys

*====================================*
thnx arsenal, this is what i'm thinkin of getting

GeForce 8600GT 256MB DDR3 DUAL DVI XXX edition = ~Rs.6,728

Shader Clock:*1355 MHz 	*
Memory Clock:*1.6 GHz * 
Dual Link DVI - Supporting digital output up to 2560x1600:
Dual 	
*Clock rate:620 MHz *
Chipset:GeForce 8600 GT 	
Memory: 256 MB 
Bus TypeCI-E
Memory TypeDR3 
Memory Bus:128 bit 
Highlighted Features:SLI ready , Dual DVI Out , TV Out , RoHS , HDTV ready


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 29, 2007)

me too getting the 8600 GT from Canada..but one ques.. y won't the *8500* GT able to play TD Unlimited , NFS like games ?


----------



## Shloeb (May 29, 2007)

8500GT has the performance equivalent to a 6600 gt


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 29, 2007)

Shloeb said:
			
		

> 8500GT has the performance equivalent to a 6600 gt




but a graphics card is a graphics card..it adds to the display..i don't understand y won't it b able to run games ? n moreover..its a DX 10 GPU


----------



## Who (May 29, 2007)

BlackBerry7100g 

8500 GT will play ever game that has been realsed but you won't enjoy them, why ? because playing games at 640 x 480 low settings isn't a good way to enjoy them, so you should get a 8600 gt if you want to play the new games at some decent settings.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 29, 2007)

Latest price in my city 

8500GT - 5800
8600 GT - 8100


----------



## s18000rpm (May 29, 2007)

^your city name?


----------



## gxsaurav (May 29, 2007)

Nice prices, too bad it is not for AGP anymore . My current rig is more then enough for Vista & an AGP 8500GT is all I m looking for.

Don't wanan go to the ATI camp, but rumars are that the Radeon 2400 HD will release in AGP. Oh well....I don't game anymore so, even that will be good for Vista features & Full video decoding.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 29, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ^your city name?



Oops!! LoL its Chandigarh bro


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 29, 2007)

guys..i m buying the 8600 GT but was just inquiring abt the 8500 GT to add to my knowledge that how does a low GPU affects the system ...

and @ sukhdeep ...which shop in Chandigarh and which market ? sec-17 ?..i m getting the 8600 GT for $200 from Canada ! its really cheap in chd.. ..


----------



## gxsaurav (May 29, 2007)

Off topic

Yahoo! I got it....Sapphire Radeon 2400 HD Pro AGP.
Cheapest way to experience all features of Windows Vista, DirectX 10, OpenGL 2.0 & full decoding of HD Videos upto 720p. 

Warning : It is not meant for serious gaming. just kaam chalau. What do u expect from a 64bit memory interface.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 30, 2007)

BlackBerry7100g said:
			
		

> and @ sukhdeep ...which shop in Chandigarh and which market ? sec-17 ?..i m getting the 8600 GT for $200 from Canada ! its really cheap in chd.. ..


NA....not Sector 17. Its is 8c. SCO 116- 117 Digitek Computers (*Near THEKA Sharab DESI* ).  I think he is getting it from Delhi. Since he said...pay advacne and i will get you in two days. One member...whom i told this shop got 8500GT few days back aswell for 5800


----------



## assasin (May 30, 2007)

i play all the latest games and try to play them at 1280*1024 resolution which is not always possible cuz of my 6600 LE.
so wat do u guys think that a 8600GT will suffice all my needs or sud i wait 4 2600XT.
BTW does anyone of u hav any links to 2600XT benchmarks?


----------



## gxsaurav (May 30, 2007)

Right now the driver state of both NVIDIA & AMD for Vista is bad.

8600GT has an edge cos it runs cooler then 2600XT. You can check on anandtech benchmarks about which is better.


----------



## Shloeb (May 30, 2007)

I think u ppl should wait for the ati cards to come out. As the prices will  drop and we'll see how the ati performs. Just check on tomshardware.com


----------



## gxsaurav (May 30, 2007)

We should indeed wait, ATI Radeon 2600 & 2400 series is made with 65 nm silicon process which results in low heat & TDP. Besides, ATI is coming in AGP too while nVidia is not. There are so many socket 939 motherboard out there with AGP 8X, they provide solid performance for there cost & can easily use some AGP DX 10 action.

However, here is the catch. Radeon 2400 series & GeForce 8500 Series isn't meant for gaming. It is meant for general purpose Vista usage. This is the reason it supports more features then 8800GTX/2900 HD.

It wouldn't be wrong to recomend these cards to anyone who wants to run a proper Vista based PC with less or no gaming & full WPF & Aero features which are not even tamed yet. Cos a Geforce 8500 GT & Radeon 2400 HD have more then double the performance of what Vista needs to stretch its legs.


----------



## wizrulz (May 30, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

so which is card is equivalent o 8600GT in performance and/or price.....

it should be DX10 card......


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 30, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> NA....not Sector 17. Its is 8c. SCO 116- 117 Digitek Computers (*Near THEKA Sharab DESI* ).  I think he is getting it from Delhi. Since he said...pay advacne and i will get you in two days. One member...whom i told this shop got 8500GT few days back aswell for 5800



ok thnx..

hey man ...purchased the Biostar 8600 GT 256 MB DDR3 GPU...getting it on 1st June ...


----------



## gxsaurav (May 30, 2007)

BlackBerry7100g said:
			
		

> ok thnx..
> 
> hey man ...purchased the Biostar 8600 GT 256 MB DDR3 GPU...getting it on 1st June ...



Congretulations dude, post some pics etc. Run Vista on it, along with lots of benchmarks


(The usual routine)


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 30, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Congretulations dude, post some pics etc. Run Vista on it, along with lots of benchmarks
> (The usual routine)



thnx..surely i'll post pics but on 2nd june   but, already running Vista Ultimate..


----------



## wizrulz (May 30, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> so which is card is equivalent o 8600GT in performance and/or price.....
> 
> it should be DX10 card......



some1 answer me please .......


----------



## gxsaurav (May 30, 2007)

Well, I just saw some benchmarks of 8600GT, it provides performance equivalent to GeForce 7600GT in DirectX 9 games, so if you already have a DX 9 graphics, do not upgrade to 8600 series.

If you are in the market for a new card, then do get this. Reason being that you get same performance in today's DX 9 games, but more performance in tomorrow's DX 10 games with better drivers, it is Vista compatible to maximum extent & provides much more features compared to 7600 GT such as Full video decoding which itself is a feature to buy this card for. I mean, its not like someone playes games on his computer 24/7, well...if they do then should better get a console.


----------



## gannu_rox (May 30, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> some1 answer me please .......



2600XT definetely... I guess tat'll even pose a threat to 8600GTS in some apps...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 1, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> some1 answer me please .......



ati 2600 pro & 2600xt..they r 65nm just wait for them they will be better than nvidia


----------



## wizrulz (Jun 1, 2007)

ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> ati 2600 pro & 2600xt..they r 65nm just wait for them they will be better than nvidia



when are they expected to release.....and how much is the main point


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 1, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> when are they expected to release.....and how much is the main point


they r releasing in 1st week of july....same price as nvidia 8600  & they will be easily available


----------



## funkypats (Jun 12, 2007)

Get the 8600GT XXX edition, I am using it and it gives very good performance on Vista. The games rock on it, believe me. I got it from Ebay US, for Rs 8500


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 12, 2007)

which games & wat resolution?


----------



## assasin (Jun 12, 2007)

The XFX 8600GT OCs like charm.i've oc'd my card to 720MHz/910MHz core/mem.got it for 7.5k 2 days ago.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 12, 2007)

^^ awesome rig u hv got der dude..


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 12, 2007)

@assasin, how is that *HP 250W psu* handling all this


----------



## assasin (Jun 12, 2007)

^^^   the HP 250W handles everything allrt but the 12v rail voltage drops to 11.5v under full load,though didnt face any system freezes.still replaced it 2day witha zebby 400W psu.


----------



## funkypats (Jun 13, 2007)

NFSMW at 1400X900, then Sin 2 same resolution, Age Of Empires 3 too, now would install STALKER.


----------



## bbachar (Jun 17, 2007)

XFX Nvidia GeForce 8600GT 256MB DDR3

Around Rs. 7,400/- + VAT (Kolkata)


----------

